# AF E.O.D. PAST Suspended



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seems they are developing a more trade specific, gender neutral physical assessment. 

Any thoughts on whether this will happen across all AF SOF Gigs??


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 8, 2016)

This just makes it easier for women to get into the career field.
Ironically, guys who normally couldn't make it will now get a shot.


----------



## SmokinOkie (Jun 8, 2016)

Guys who couldn't meet/exceed the PAST standards before were  slipping through the cracks when I went through.  The washout rate will just climb higher and higher.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 8, 2016)

While EOD is most definitely a physical job, many of the washouts come from not being able to handle the sheer volume of information that you are expected to learn, retain, and demonstrate your understanding of through written and practical exams.  The comparison to drinking water from a fire hose was not one that was just pulled out of someone's ass one night stumbling out of the Matador. 

If at first you don't succeed, then EOD is probably not the job for you.  Initial success or total failure.

ETA: I didn't have to do any pull-ups, but I did have to have a passing record Army APFT, as well as pass the suit test (45 minutes in EOD 8, then 45 minutes in MOPP 4).  The suit test is more of a smoker than what I've found listed for the AF PAST for their EOD recruits.  It used to be that ALL EOD recruits had to pass the suit test in some form or fashion before you even thought about getting a school date, but times do change.


----------



## SmokinOkie (Jun 8, 2016)

Hit the nail on the head. Quality over quantity.


----------



## Kheenbish (Jun 8, 2016)

Wait so they suspended the PAST to create a new test that is more gender neutral...but woman are already allowed and serving in EOD?


----------



## AWP (Jun 8, 2016)

Kheenbish said:


> Wait so they suspended the PAST to create a new test that is more gender neutral...but woman are already allowed and serving in EOD?



They are in the Army and have been for years now. I don't know about other branches.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 8, 2016)

From what I've found in my little bit of putzing around on my phone, the AF started the PAST for EOD types around 2011 (maybe earlier, but that was the date I found).  Keep in mind I started training in 2006. 

At the time, the AF types had to do a two week Phase 1, and I honestly don't know that there was an extra PT requirement beyond the suit test. When I went through, I did have a female AF initial entry student in my original class. She rolled into another class, and I acquired another AF female initial entry type. So the job was open to AF females at least as far back as 2005. However, females in EOD were fairly rare, almost mythical, until the Army started pumping bodies through the course. Even still, not many females really wanted to take that risk. There was only one female ensign going through for most of the course, and a second one turned up later. Female Marine EOD? Yeah, she was out there, somewhere, but that was a unicorn.


----------



## Johca (Jun 10, 2016)

The Air Force EXPLOSIVE ORDNANCE DISPOSAL specialty (MOS) is not  a Special Operations Forces gig, it's also not a Battlefield Airman AFSC.  AF EOD implemented a PAST requirement only because more than half of the students that successfully made it through training could not  pass the Air Force fitness test.

The AF EOD PAST was implemented in January 2012 only as an AF EOD prerequisite for the Naval Ordinance Disposal Course at Eglin AFB, FL.


----------

